# nothing fancy..



## mistella (Dec 15, 2008)

.......


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazing!
You are gorgeous.  The makeup is gorgeous.  Gorgeousness is everywhere.

Man, I wish my makeup looked this good fancy....


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

ur makeup is always like crazy gorgeous!! i looove this...pretty damn hott for not being fancy


----------



## Just_me (Dec 15, 2008)

HEY...WAIT!!!!! Did you say nothing FANCY??? 
You look be-u-ti-ful!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

You are back!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!
Gorgeos as always!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 15, 2008)

You look amazing


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

you look flawless! i love it!


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! Really stunning! The skin looks beautiful and the eyeshadow really pops! Love this look on you!!


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 15, 2008)

perfection as always!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 15, 2008)

wow!! fantastic job!


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 15, 2008)

OMFG... you look amazing. I wish you would do a tut on this. please!!! I THINK YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 15, 2008)

you look beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should totally do a tut on this xoxoxo


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 15, 2008)

good to see you posting again, i missed your FOTD's! you look gorgeous as usual =)


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## User67 (Dec 15, 2008)

You are stunning!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 15, 2008)

You look stunning, you have been missed


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

i hope you start posting more frequently!


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 15, 2008)

i love this look. id beeen trying to achive it and i fail all the time


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 15, 2008)

thats so pretty I love it!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 15, 2008)

Flawless!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 15, 2008)

I was so happy to see you post a FOTD... they're always fantastic! This one is no exception! You look amazing for "nothing fancy"


----------



## makeup_chica (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW!!!

You are gorgeous and this look is gorgeous! I'm always a sucker for browns, ALWAYS. You wouldn't happen to have a pic of all the browns you used or the names?


----------



## a_star (Dec 15, 2008)

This is sooo PRETTY, really missed your FOTD's, so glad you posted.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 15, 2008)

this is plain gorgeous!!! the overall look is just so flawlesssssss!!!! love to see a tutorial from you oneday!!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 15, 2008)

beautifulllll EVERYTHING! even your hair looks killer, ahh you look amazing.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!
Luv the brown smokey eyes! and your top ~SEXAY~


----------



## mistella (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_chica* 

 
_WOW!!!

You are gorgeous and this look is gorgeous! I'm always a sucker for browns, ALWAYS. You wouldn't happen to have a pic of all the browns you used or the names?_

 
thank you! i used trish mcevoy "rich brown" and "black"
the 2 makeup forever ones, i dont know the names, they are in palettes and are stuck in there lol but they are really just a matte light brown and a matte medium brown


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahh, Real Doll :]
pretty look.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 15, 2008)

*mouth dropping gorgeous!!!* Love everything!


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 15, 2008)

get out of here with your nothing fancy...you could make chimney soot look fancy on a face!  haha  pleeeeeeeeease post more.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't seen you post in a long time and I'm so happy you did! You are such a stunner! I LOOOOOOVE that look on your eyes, it's hot! The look altogether is fabulous


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 15, 2008)

i love this look its stunning!! i am going to try this look tomorrow with NYX pearl mania's browns and let you know what i come up with lol i could do this for a new years eve look =]


----------



## rbella (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG!! I'm so happy you are posting!  This is gorgeous. As are you and ALL of your FOTD's!!  I hope we get more and more and more!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 15, 2008)

pretty I love how you contoured your face


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 15, 2008)

You're awesome it's always fancy!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW!! What more can I say--simply beautiful


----------



## Larkin (Dec 15, 2008)

Good 2 c u posting, you are soo cute.  Flawless


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

You are amazingly beautiful!! I love love your fotd's!!! Your looks are always Perfect!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 15, 2008)

this is perfect! tut pleaseeeeeee also what fakies r u wearing??


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!  What colors in MAC would you say are a dupe for what you used?


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 15, 2008)

So you're totally one of the hottest girls I've ever seen! And that makeup is soooo gorgeous.


----------



## zerin (Dec 15, 2008)

wow this is gorgeous! i love it!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 15, 2008)

Where have you been keeping  You have gotten even more beautiful


----------



## Distinque (Dec 16, 2008)

hawt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you keep on posting


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Very pretty (both you and the mu)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 16, 2008)

very sexy


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

very pretty lip color!


----------



## RobinG (Dec 17, 2008)

That is very pretty. Its great to see you post again. I have allways loved your post's.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 17, 2008)

Would love to see a tut on this eye look!  Phenom!


----------



## devin (Dec 17, 2008)

so pretty!! you are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Dec 17, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## christineeee_ (Dec 17, 2008)

u're gorgeous! and i love ur hair!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 17, 2008)

You are sooo pretty! Please do a tut!!!


----------



## dollbaby (Dec 17, 2008)

wow absolutely gorgeous! you are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW. you are stunning!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

gorgeous, tutorial please????


----------



## versace (Dec 17, 2008)

your make up is always perfect! and your hair too


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

Love it!!!
xx


----------



## flikka (Dec 17, 2008)

****sheesh! what a pretty face! flawless makeup****


----------



## LoveMU (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW!  This is so perfect!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 22, 2008)

looooove your posts, please come back soon!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 22, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 22, 2008)

Love, love love this!  Your looks are always amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing fancy??  I think not.  This is amazing.  You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## honeyjr (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome Awesome Awesome


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 22, 2008)

wow u are so beautiful.. nice look


----------



## Amber*Christine (Jan 1, 2009)

You literally made my jaw drop! I'm soo jealous of your hair!


----------

